# Is your  dog afraid of thunder?



## CarolfromTX (May 4, 2018)

Mine is! I was awakened at 4:30 this morning by a dog (my 7 lb. Chihuahua Pippin) tap dancing on my neck. Then I heard the thunder. Pippin is pretty much afraid of her own shadow, so I knew no amount of cuddling would suffice. I got up to use the little room, because... and the beagle, Dixie decides she needs to go out. In the pouring rain! I let her out the back door, knowing she would never venture out from under the covered patio. Did my thing, let her back in, still dry, and then gave them both a dose of Rescue Remedy, which is supposed to calm your pets naturally. It does seem to work. I put Pippin in her crate, covered it, and placed a pillow on top for maximum sound deadening, and miraculously we all went back to sleep. It's raining now, and in Texas we don't complain about the rain until... Harvey.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

Not the two girls I currently have but two I have had in the past were. 
Mine was a German Shepherd who was otherwise fearless but come thunder & lightning, she’d dart to escape. 
We first discovered this when we went for a couples night in the city to see a medieval times thing with horses and stuff. I forget what it was called but when we came back she had burst through the patio screen to get out yet was cowering in the shower with the curtain pulled off looking terrified . Poor girl. 

Our other dog became blind due to diabetes and it was heartbreaking to see her panic during thunderstorms. I’d take her down to the basement and sit with her until it was all over. I’ve never loved anything more in my life as I loved that particular dog. She was my joy. 

Good call on the Rescue Remedy. That stuff is amazing for panic disorder ! I use it too.


----------



## Lara (May 4, 2018)

I read that it works to rub Bounce dryer sheets all over their fur....like for static electricity because they can feel it in the air. I don't know if it works. My pom-a-poo isn't afraid of thunder/lightening but I suspect my rescue beagle will absolutely go bonkers. He's like my shadow, attached at the hip. 

I think, when a storm comes, if I can't console him, I'll try putting him in his crate with a bone...he loves both the crate and bones. He often runs to the crate on his own when he's afraid of getting in trouble (like if he's left a mistake on the floor or chews up tissue). It's not like I'm Brunhilda. He's just super sensitive and knows I'll be disappointed in him.

They say not to give your dogs rawhide bones but I keep one on hand (from WFs) for rare occasions because it really pacifies him. And he doesn't get to eat it in one sitting.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2018)

They like to be underneath something, like a bed or even a low table. Like a wolf-den.

Another forum member said the Thundershirt is great for fear. I never got one because mine has lost most of her fear and only occasionally goes under the end table. We don't get as many thunderstorms as many other parts of the country.

Thundershirt-

https://www.thundershirt.com/


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

Lara said:


> I read that it works to rub Bounce dryer sheets all over their fur....like for static electricity because they can feel it in the air. I don't know if it works. My pom-a-poo isn't afraid of thunder/lightening but I suspect my rescue beagle will absolutely go bonkers. He's like my shadow, attached at the hip.
> 
> I think, when a storm comes, if I can't console him, I'll try putting him in his crate with a bone...he loves both the crate and bones. He often runs to the crate on his own when he's afraid of getting in trouble (like if he's left a mistake on the floor or chews up tissue). It's not like I'm Brunhilda. He's just super sensitive and knows I'll be disappointed in him.
> 
> They say not to give your dogs rawhide bones but I keep one on hand (from WFs) for rare occasions because it really pacifies him. And he doesn't get to eat it in one sitting.



Thanks Lara. I’ll keep this in mind. The static in electricity does affect  dogs. We had to add an anti static strip to our vehicle for our larger dogs due to that very reason. 

We have a dog now who likes to rip up any tissues if left on her own & she also acts guilty if you mention it to her. 
They are funny creatures. Lol. They look up as if to say, “ yeah I know I was a bad girl but you left me and I was mad.” 
How do you get mad at them? 

Do you cut your rawhide pieces for your your small dog ?
The reason why I ask, and I don’t mean to alarm you but, we lost one of our girls a few years ago due to her eating a piece of rawhide that turned and twisted in her stomach. It was heart breaking watching my beloved dog die and my arms and there wasn’t a thing I could do. My husband was at work and by the time he came  home, it was too late. She was diabetic, so was problematic but the rawhide was the main thing that killed her. 

I had to pass on that information, if only to save another dog from the same fate.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 4, 2018)

My last dog was terrified of thunder. Poor thing , she'd sit in my lap and shiver.

My new dog,Hunter has only experienced thunder once .  He sat up and looked , but didn't seem scared.  We live about a half mile from the high school - they have football games every Friday night. When they score a touchdown , they fire off a cannon.  Our windows rattle .It scares  all the poor dogs in the neighborhood . I wish they'd stop it  . I hope they never score another touchdown ...serves them right !


----------



## Falcon (May 4, 2018)

Don't think he's  ever heard it.  It's
 been a long time  since I'VE  heard any.  It rarely rains  here.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 4, 2018)

Off topic?  Our goats were never afraid of thunder at all.  I'd be sitting in the barn with them, metal roof, in a bad thunderstorm cringing at every thunder clap, and they  just stood there chewing cud.  They were afraid of the low AF jets that fly over occasionally.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2018)

LOL Nancy, that's ok. I love to hear about goats. 
So you were in the barn shuddering while the goats played? Hah.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2018)

My dog is not afraid of thunder but when outside is scared to death of fireworks!


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

One of our dogs was afraid of balloons but we don’t remember ever having any that popped near her.,
Another one of our dogs would get visibly upset if anything was suddenly moved. 
We think dogs can get mental disorders just like people . 

Does anyone else see quirky behaviour with your pets that’s out of the ordinary?


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2018)

Keesha said:


> One of our dogs was afraid of balloons but we don’t remember ever having any that popped near her.,
> Another one of our dogs would get visibly upset if anything was suddenly moved.
> We think dogs can get mental disorders just like people .
> 
> Does anyone else see quirky behaviour with your pets that’s out of the ordinary?


My cat Shakira yells if I am in bed too long, I sleep with my door open, but he won’t climb on the bed. Living room is his territory. Once I get up, he pays perfunctory attention to me, then goes off to do cat things. He just likes me to be in his line of sight.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> My cat Shakira yells if I am in bed too long, I sleep with my door open, but he won’t climb on the bed. Living room is his territory. Once I get up, he pays perfunctory attention to me, then goes off to do cat things. He just likes me to be in his line of sight.



They definitely get particular characteristics. They are so set in routine that once you start doing something different that they like,   they start expecting it. Now that the weather is nice my cat expects her kibble on the deck like it’s a cat buffet.

Before our last dog became blind she used to give me the dirty looks for having the light on for too long. I was reading. 
She didn’t care. Lol.


----------



## wvnewbie (May 4, 2018)

Friends had two Sharpei who would begin to growl at distant thunder before we could hear it.  When the thunder got close, they took up guard positions on the corners of the patio and _dared_ any of the Thunder Gods to approach!

My last dog was totally freaked out by thunder and would hide in the bathtub.  My new puppy doesn't seem to care one way or the other = YAY!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2018)

CarolfromTX said:


> Mine is! I was awakened at 4:30 this morning by a dog (my 7 lb. Chihuahua Pippin) tap dancing on my neck. Then I heard the thunder. Pippin is pretty much afraid of her own shadow, so I knew no amount of cuddling would suffice. I got up to use the little room, because... and the beagle, Dixie decides she needs to go out. In the pouring rain! I let her out the back door, knowing she would never venture out from under the covered patio. Did my thing, let her back in, still dry, and then gave them both a dose of Rescue Remedy, which is supposed to calm your pets naturally. It does seem to work. I put Pippin in her crate, covered it, and placed a pillow on top for maximum sound deadening, and miraculously we all went back to sleep. It's raining now, and in Texas we don't complain about the rain until... Harvey.



My older dog who is no longer with us was very fearful of loud noises, thunder, fireworks, gun shots, etc.  I tried the Rescue Remedy and it did nothing.  I just didn't make a fuss over it, and tried to ignore his reaction.  He stuck to me like glue in the house, which was fine with me.  He was a large adult 60+ pound Standard Schnauzer, during a thunderous night, our bed would feel like the 25 cent massage at motels back in the day. 

He panted hard, but eventually was okay knowing we were nearby.  When he absolutely had to go out in the yard to potty before bedtime, I'd go out with him and not tell him okay or acknowledge any of his anxiety.  I think it would feed into it if I did.  Never used a crate for my pets, but it sounds like you had a good result with your pillow therapy, thanks for sharing what worked for you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2018)

No, but I am.


----------



## Keesha (May 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> No, but I am.



Haha. Not me:hide:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> No, but I am.



We get a lot of lightning and thunder where I live, those loud sudden cracks will make me jump....although I love to watch a good storm through my windows.


----------

